# Time for 2012 Xmas Cards



## Ysarex (Dec 14, 2012)

*Dogs in Santa hats, baby's in stockings, you dressed in fur trimmed red flannel -- we know you made one so let's see them: Xmas cards 2012.

*




*
*


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 14, 2012)




----------

